
Why Medellín Is the Perfect City for Digital Nomads - dmill989
https://medium.com/@dougmill/medell%C3%ADn-is-the-perfect-city-for-digital-nomads-2c1a7e8a52cd#.o7m9ik2za
======
emmanvazz
I love Medellin. I visited and fell in love. I pretty well travel and hope to
spend some decent time in Medellin. Starting a business to get to point where
I can sustain a life in Medellin.

